# Last 2 Days Premade Cover Sale



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Holidays premade cover sale -- take $10 of the listed price of any premade cover, with over 100 to choose from in multiple genres, from now through December 31st.

[URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg[/url]

I'm closed to new custom commissions until March, but the Quick Cover option is still open for now -- details here: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!quick-covers/csc1

May the new year bring much success to all the wonderful people here in the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

New premades for the week! More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ Featured covers are $50, which includes fully-licensed artwork and your name, title, and tag customized. Once you buy a cover, it's exclusively yours.

Any questions or requests, please email or PM -- I'm happy to help!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Winter Cover Sale! All premade covers and sampels are on sale for $30 during the month of December. (A 40% savings!) I'll be adding more all month.

New this week:















































































































































Email or PM with any questions -- I'm happy to help!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

ooh, some really nice ones in there, keri!


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice work!  Sent you a message...


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, Anne!

If you think buying premades is addictive, making them is even moreso. If only I could do it full-time.  

(in addition to hoarding fonts and PhotoShop brushes, now I'm hoarding stock photography....)

I think of it as cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Weekly update with 8 new premade covers. All premades are on sale for $30 (a 40% savings) for the month of December. Happy Holidays!



























































("Frozen" and "Vacation Plan" covers have been sold and are no longer available)


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

20 new premade covers for the week and the Winter Sale means 40% off, so all premade covers are $30 for the month of December. All premades include artwork licensing and can be delivered within 24 hours with your title, name, and taglines. If there's a concept you like but it's not quite right, they can be customized further for a bit more. More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ and I'll be making new additions weekly. In response to comments here on the boards about how hard it is to find premades with ethnic diversity, I'm going to do my part to offer a more diverse selection of premades going forward.

Please see the top post for the weekly update, and if you mention Bookkoop when you contact me, you get $5 off any custom or premade cover. 

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Weekly update, with seven new covers. All premades still $30, with your name, title, and taglines customized. Happy writing and happy holidays!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I really dig the "After The Darkness" cover that you did. I know that was a custom job for someone else, but I'll be looking for something with a similar feel for an extremely dark epic fantasy series I'll be writing next year. When I get the money together, I may be contacting you about it. It's still up in the air at this point, though. I've only just begun plans. 

At any rate, great covers! I love my pre-made for Winter's Plague!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, David!

The After the Darkness series has been fun to do. (And they're excellent books, by the way, gritty/dystopian fantasy by my friend SunHi Mistwalker). I'll be glad to work with you whenever you're ready!



And as a general note, the Dead Ducks, Lucky Cat, All the Marbles, and Mr. Hyde covers have all sold this morning and are no longer available.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Been busy with custom work, so I'm extending the Winter Premade Sale until the end of January on the 80 premades I have left. Each cover is $30, which makes it exclusively yours and includes fully-licensed art. More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ 

I'm planning on accepting new custom orders the beginning of February. Please email if you'd like to reserve a spot. And hopefully I'll have time for more premades at the beginning of the month!

Happy writing!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Your covers are gorgeous, Keri!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Premade sale is still running: only $30 for exclusive premade covers. I'll be open to new custom cover clients February 1st -- please email if you'd like to reserve a spot.

Here's a sample of last week's custom covers:


----------



## Jeanne Lynn (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful covers!  I'm currently looking for a zombie type cover.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I just want to say that Keri is awesome and very professional.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice covers. Bookmarked.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Psyched on my new cover!  Thanks Keri!!

Now I just need to finish writing the book.....


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Now I just need to finish writing the book.....


You and me both! Had a productive last month writing-wise, but now it's all gone to heck in a handbasket. I think the last 20,000 are always the hardest. 

And thanks for the kinds words, all! Hopefully I'll have time for premades again soon.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Not English -- but a bit of an anglophile (especiallly when it comes to TV -- which is why my speech and writing are sometimes filled with Britishisms). I am of Irish/Norsk ancestry.

From Colorado, schooled in Wyoming, and now living in New Orleans. 

So I have to guess why it's odd.... is it the author name?


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Keri Knutson said:


> So I have to guess why it's odd.... is it the author name?


Madeleine "Maddie" McCann was a young British girl who went missing a few years ago while her family was on holiday in Portugal and has never been found. It was reported very widely in the media, and still pops up every now and then, even in Australia.

I'm guessing he's referring to that...

--

Beautiful covers by the way!


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

R.M. Allinson said:


> Madeleine "Maddie" McCann was a young British girl who went missing a few years ago while her family was on holiday in Portugal and has never been found. It was reported very widely in the media, and still pops up every now and then, even in Australia.
> 
> I'm guessing he's referring to that...


I was living in Europe at the time, big news.

My parents in America never heard of her.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Great covers. Have bookmarked your site.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Madeleine "Maddie" McCann was a young British girl who went missing a few years ago while her family was on holiday in Portugal and has never been found. It was reported very widely in the media, and still pops up every now and then, even in Australia.


Ah, I see -- coincidence. I actually just picked the name because I have a niece named Maddie. (The perils of making up scores of imaginary book titles....) Easy enough to change, tho!


----------



## William Stacey (Jul 7, 2012)

Keri,
your covers are beautiful. You are crazy talented.

Bookmarked.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, really lovely work!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, Becca and William! While I've been a writer for a looooooooooong time, I came to design late in life. (Two years ago when we purchased Photoshop with the intention of me making my own covers.) I found that I love designing -- maybe because it give the instant gratification of a visual product. Writing, not so much on the instant gratifcation. I'm trying right now to finish three novels while keeping up with the sudden influx of actual clients, and let me tell you, there are days when I'd much rather just make covers than try to make my characters behave in a comprehensible manner. 




ETA: And hoarder that I am, I literally have enough art put aside for 200+ premades but have absolutely no time to do them.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally caught up and offering new pre-made covers for the permanent price of $35. I'm also accepting new clients for custom covers as of today. The standard price for a custom cover is $100, with discounts for additional or template covers. More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ 

New Premades:













































This week's Custom covers:






































If you'd like to see what goes into a custom cover, check it out here: http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html

If you'd like to request genres or styles for premades or discuss a custom commission, feel free to email me or PM me!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Quick update -- the "Infected" cover has been bought.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally caught up and offering new pre-made covers for the permanent price of $35. I'm also accepting new clients for custom covers, with a 7-10 day time frame. The standard price for a custom cover is $100, with discounts for additional or template covers. More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ 

New Premades:


































































If you'd like to see what goes into a custom cover, check it out here: http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html

If you'd like to request genres or styles for premades or discuss a custom commission, feel free to email me or PM me!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

omg, keri. awesome, awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, Anne! I appreciate the kind words.   I'm doing study now in digital painting (the Birdsong cover was done from scratch), so hopefully I'll be employing some new skills!


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Wow... I think this is exactly what I need for my series' Book Two... once I know what should be on that cover.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder. Would the "Dangerous to know" cover with a girl be suitable for a disturbing post-apocalyptic book with a female lead? What do you think?


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Hmm, I wonder. Would the "Dangerous to know" cover with a girl be suitable for a disturbing post-apocalyptic book with a female lead? What do you think?


Well, it could be if I changed the font and did a little different embellishment. 

Update: Due to queue, new customs are now booking for the end of February. Premades are still on 24 hour delivery. Thanks!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally caught up and offering new pre-made covers for the permanent price of $35. I'm also accepting new clients for custom covers, with a 7-10 day time frame. The standard price for a custom cover is $100, with discounts for additional or template covers. More at http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ 

New Premades:



























































Recent Client Covers:













































I also do wraparound covers for Createspace, and graphic design for promotional materials such as banners, ads, bookmarks, and posters.

If you'd like to request genres or styles for premades or discuss a custom commission, feel free to email me or PM me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder. 

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members (10 or more posts, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors.

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Clearing out my older stuff in anticipation of a new website design -- 40 covers at $15 each, which includes fully-licensed art and your text customized for the cover. Once sold, the cover is removed from sale. Take a look here: [URL=http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website]http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website.html[/url]

Any premade on the New Stuff page that isn't on the clearance page is still the low price of $35.

I'm currently booking custom covers 2 weeks out.

Happy writing!


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Love all of these. Great work!


----------



## donnly (Jun 14, 2012)

Keri, I love my cover for Hook, Line, and Garter. Your covers are amazing. Thanks again!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i love my made of stars. i still think _that's awesome_ when i see it.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Love all of these. Great work!


Thanks, Ardin -- I love your _There Is No Otherwise_ cover. Every time I see I stop and think, "Wow, cool." It's very striking.

Thanks, Anne and Rachael -- both of you were great to work with


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Clearing out my older stuff in anticipation of a new website design -- 40 38 covers at $15 each, which includes fully-licensed art and your text customized for the cover. Once sold, the cover is removed from sale. Take a look here: [URL=http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website]http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website.html[/url]

Any premade on the New Stuff page that isn't on the clearance page is still the low price of $35.

I'm currently booking custom covers 3-4 weeks out (mid-April).

Happy writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Clearing out my older stuff in anticipation of a new website design -- 40 32 covers at $15 each, which includes fully-licensed art and your text customized for the cover. Once sold, the cover is removed from sale. Take a look here: [URL=http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website]http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-up-in-preperation-for-website.html[/url]

Any premade on the New Stuff page that isn't on the clearance page is still the low price of $35. Here's a handful of new ones $35 covers.























































































I'm currently booking custom covers 3-4 weeks out (end of April).

Happy writing!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow Keri! These covers look great. I just want to promo Keri's excellent work. I've been working with her for a year now and she custom made all of my covers (except for The Shelter) and she's a serious professional. If you want to work with someone who is creative, responsive and professional, work with Keri.  And just a side note, Keri I think you get better with every cover.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Just the weekly bump! Clearance sale on a select few premades and the rest at the standard price of $35. (Wraparound print covers for an additional $25)

I'm currently booking custom covers 3-4 weeks out (Beginning of May).

One last thing -- purchased some new Photoshop brushes for a custom project and I've been playing with them. One experiment was kind of cool and I didn't want to just toss it in the virtual wastebasket, so if anybody has a story featuring a plane crash and zombies, or wants to write a story featuring a plane crash and zombies, this cover is your for the asking, first come, first served, free of charge with your name and title put on in high-res, large size.



Happy writing!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I predict zombie books will become even more popular this year due to the 2013 movies, Warm Bodies and World War Z.  
Great zombie cover!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

A handful of new premades. When I migrate to my new website prices are going up, so if you've had your eye on something, now's the time to pick it up! Until the move regular premade prices are still $35 for an exclusive high-res cover with fully-licensed art.

    

There are still a few clearance covers available for the low price of $15.

I'm beginning a partnership with Books of the Dead Press ( http://www.booksofthedeadpress.com/  ) for an exclusive line of horror and dark fiction covers. A small selection now, with more to come shortly!

I'm currently not accepting any new custom clients, but hope to open again to new clients before the end of May. (If you want to contact me about a future project and reserve a spot, please feel free to email!)

Happy writing!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats! The covers look great.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

A handful of new premades. When I migrate to my new website prices are going up, so if you've had your eye on something, now's the time to pick it up! Until the move regular premade prices are still $35 for an exclusive high-res cover with fully-licensed art. http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/p/new-stuff.html

There are still a few clearance covers available for the low price of $15.

I'm beginning a partnership with Books of the Dead Press ( http://www.booksofthedeadpress.com/  )for an exclusive line of horror and dark fiction covers. A small selection now, with more to come shortly! Books of the Dead Press is offering extra goodies with the purchase of a cover, and I'm offering 15% off other design services with purchase. Here are a few samples:

         

I'm currently not accepting any new custom clients, but hope to open again to new clients before the end of May. (If you want to contact me about a future project and reserve a spot, please feel free to email!)

Happy writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally have the new website (mostly) in order!  [URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/[/url]

To celebrate, I have a raft of new premades up in all genres. There are even some sets suitable for series covers at special prices. There's over 150 featured now, and I'll be adding more weekly. Here's a few samples:

                  

I've also expanded my line of promotional design options, and am open for new custom clients beginning June 1st.

Happy Writing!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Love the new website! And these new covers are amazing.
Thanks for your quick service on my recent 'Cat' cover- I look forward to working with you again!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Keri,

Just tried sending you the e-mail below from your contact page but it did not go through so I am copying it here (for some reason my PM to you did not go through either:

Hi Keri,

I am interested in purchasing the cover, 'Over My Head' by Jill Beale.

This is the information I would like on it:

Rivers To Cross
Judy Powell

Would I be able to request a change in the font (e.g. Upper case rather than lower case letters) or do I need to accept 'as is'?

Please let me know.

Thank you,

Judy


----------



## Kailei Wiseman (Feb 16, 2013)

For some reason, I can't get to your site. The blogspot link works fine, but not the other.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Great new premades and site, Keri


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Just tried sending you the e-mail below from your contact page but it did not go through so I am copying it here (for some reason my PM to you did not go through either:


I got your PM, Judy. (And I added an additional email link to my contact page on the website, just in case there's still a problem with the contact form. I tested it again, and it's going thru, but I guess all new sites have their glitches!)

I'll answer your question here too, just in case anyone else has the same one: you can request any changes in the font on premades, and I'll work with you until it's exactly the way you want it. And if you have any font changes in the future (i.e. want to add a tagline, or even change the title of the book), they're free of charge for as long as you're using the cover.

Everyone else: thanks for the kind words! It's such a relief to finally have a new place to hang things up on the wall.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Kailei Wiseman said:


> For some reason, I can't get to your site. The blogspot link works fine, but not the other.


I can't change pages with the tab on the new site for my Firefox or internet explorer. Safari works though. If anyone has funny trouble like me, try safari.

It's a good thing though, I just spent my Amazon money on other work. (Yes, check thy bank accounts. Those late payments came in for me finally.)


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally have the new website (mostly) in order!  [URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/[/url]

About premades: I've displayed premades with a sample title and author to give you a better idea of what the design will look like completed, but I'll change the text/font to your specifications (future text changes are also free of charge.) Once a premade is sold it's yours exclusively. And if you see a premade that's almost, but not quite, right for you, it can be further customized for an additional fee.

New Premades for the Week:

                 

I've also expanded my line of promotional design options, and am open for new custom clients as of June 1st.

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 150 premades in multiple genres currently available at:  [URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/[/url]

Like these new this week:

   

Or commission a cover, like this week's client covers:

    

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 150 premades in multiple genres currently available at:  [URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/[/url]

Like these new this week:

        

Some recently sold premades covers:

  

Or commission a cover, like this week's client covers:

   

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 150 premades in multiple genres currently available at: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg Prices range from $25 to $55 and all KBers can take an additional $5 any cover off until August 1st.

New this week:

   

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Weekly bump of the thread -- more than 180 premades in all genres. Or if a premade is almost what you're looking for, have it customized further for a small additional fee. Any premade can also be made into a full paperback cover with a custom spine and back cover.  

I also have limited openings for custom commissions with about a two-week timeframe. 

Happy writing!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

The covers look great, Keri!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 180 premades in multiple genres currently available at: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg

Latest premades:

     

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 180 premades in multiple genres currently available at: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg Back to School Sale! For Kindle Board authors, take 15% off any premade covers purchased through the end of August.

Latest premades:

     

Custom cover slot availability will reopen in three weeks (Around September 15), but may be booked now.

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

A selection of Christmas/Winter premade book covers, $35 each + more than 150 covers in various genres ($25 to $55) Maybe you'll find something for your NaNoWriMo masterpiece. 

http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg

Happy Writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Lots of premade covers still available! Due to workload I'm closed to custom commissions until mid-January.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

More than 150 premade covers in multiple genres -- including Winter/Christmas themes -- at http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg


----------



## Kassidia (Sep 14, 2012)

Bookmarked!  Do you do covers for erotica?


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

> Bookmarked! Do you do covers for erotica?


I have a couple of erotica-suitable premades, and I've done some erotica customs. I'm open to any genre.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, so it's not a totally new service, but one I've been providing upon request. Now I've decided to make it a permanent part of my design menu and see how it works out.

Here's how it works: you send me your purchased stock image, purchased custom illustration, or choose a subscription image from Fotolia (which I'll pick up with my subscription), and for $35, I'll enhance the image (color, cropping, minor digital enhancement/customization, filters, and Photoshop adjustments) and do a custom font treatment, with a 48 hour turnaround and up to three revisions.

While not as "custom" as a regular commissioned cover, this option is for authors who are on a tight budget but still want a professional cover, or authors who like to choose their own art and mock up their own layouts, but don't have either the time or design skills to take it to the finished, polished level. You can see examples of covers I've done for authors here: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!quick-covers/csc1

Also, any comments on what you'd like to see from a service like this, please share them!

In other news: still some holiday/winter premades left, a handful of new premade covers in various genres, and still not taking new custom clients until mid-January (although I will take reservations for 6-7 weeks out.)

Happy holidays and happy writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Holidays premade cover sale -- take $10 of the listed price of any premade cover, with over 100 to choose from in multiple genres, from now through December 31st.

[URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg[/url]

And while I'm still thoroughly booked for custom work, the Quick Cover option is still open -- details here: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!quick-covers/csc1

Happy holidays and happy writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Just a reminder on my Holiday Closeout Premade Sale -

Take $10 of the listed price of any premade cover, with over 100 to choose from in multiple genres, from now through December 31st.

[URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg[/url]

And while I'm still thoroughly booked for custom work, the Quick Cover option is still open -- details here: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!quick-covers/csc1

Happy holidays and happy writing!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Holidays premade cover sale -- take $10 of the listed price of any premade cover, with over 100 to choose from in multiple genres, from now through December 31st.

[URL=http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#]http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!premade-covers/cfvg[/url]

I'm closed to new custom commissions until March, but the Quick Cover option is still open for now -- details here: http://www.alchemybookcovers.com/#!quick-covers/csc1

May the new year bring much success to all the wonderful people here in the Writer's Cafe.


----------

